# Forums that have more mature members?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm thinking that maybe PerC is a bit too young for me, but I want something saner/better moderated than, say, Reddit. Could be a general-purpose forum or something for a broad interest, like books.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Yahoo news comments, grandama

Also typologycentral​


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hello Clitty said:


> I'm thinking that maybe PerC is a bit too young for me, but I want something saner/better moderated than, say, Reddit. Could be a general-purpose forum or something for a broad interest, like books.


What are your top goals for a forum?
What interests you most?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> What are your top goals for a forum? What interests you most?


 At this point I mostly just want to try something else and see if it's less exasperating. Maybe the problem is differences in personality more than differences in maturity. 

But I would also like forum members to read posts carefully, be self-aware (e.g., stop projecting stuff onto other members), express opinions that are thoughtful and realistic (as opposed to evidencing little life experience), and not insult each other as much as people do on PerC.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hello Clitty said:


> At this point I mostly just want to try something else and see if it's less exasperating. Maybe the problem is differences in personality more than differences in maturity.
> 
> But I would also like forum members to read posts carefully, be self-aware (e.g., stop projecting stuff onto other members), express opinions that are thoughtful and realistic (as opposed to evidencing little life experience), and not insult each other as much as people do on PerC.


Yes, it could be personality clashes. Unfortunately, the insults and negativity seem to be present pretty much everywhere, not just PerC.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Clitty said:


> At this point I mostly just want to try something else and see if it's less exasperating. Maybe the problem is differences in personality more than differences in maturity.
> 
> But I would also like forum members to read posts carefully, be self-aware (e.g., stop projecting stuff onto other members), express opinions that are thoughtful and realistic (as opposed to evidencing little life experience), and not insult each other as much as people do on PerC.


Are you new to the internet?  

I mean, I'm right there with you but comparatively speaking, I think the level of conversation here is better than a lot of other sites/groups/forums. I belong to a vintage homemaking group on facebook and the admins are so omnipresent and the rules so strictly enforced that it's too heavy handed to me, it's stifling. I think this forum allows for a nice balance.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sites that I frequent but:


Quora.com
Asexuality.org
Loveshack.org


----------



## Sacrophagus (Jul 17, 2015)

Wherever you will go on the internet you will almost find the same kind of perceived adversity.

Consider a forum somewhere you meet a variety of people with different characters. 


Be authentic to yourself, speak your mind, and you will slowly gather around people who have the same mindset and values as you. They will most likely become the reason you come back later for that mutual insight and growth you're looking for.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Clitty said:


> I'm thinking that maybe PerC is a bit too young for me, but I want something saner/better moderated than, say, Reddit. Could be a general-purpose forum or something for a broad interest, like books.


Really? I'm pushing 49. Old enough for you?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Senior Forums - Friendly Community for People over 50


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Really? I'm pushing 49. Old enough for you?



Why yer just a fetus
When I was your age fire hadn’t been discovered yet
You whipper snappers don’t realize how good you have it
slams door and goes back into cave


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> Why yer just a fetus
> When I was your age fire hadn’t been discovered yet
> You whipper snappers don’t realize how good you have it
> slams door and goes back into cave


It's not just the age, it's the mileage.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> Why yer just a fetus
> When I was your age fire hadn’t been discovered yet
> You whipper snappers don’t realize how good you have it
> slams door and goes back into cave


Um. We need to talk. Your pet dinosaur mated with my pet dinosaur and we're going to be proud pet parents. Since it was your pet dinosaur who instigated the new family, shouldn't you be responsible for buying a year's supply of dinosaur food for my pet dinosaur, while she's... um... in the family way?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Um. We need to talk. Your pet dinosaur mated with my pet dinosaur and we're going to be proud pet parents. Since it was your pet dinosaur who instigated the new family, shouldn't you be responsible for buying a year's supply of dinosaur food for my pet dinosaur, while she's... um... in the family way?


Or we could just have bbq dinosaur for thanksgiving
Just like my parents [fred and Wilma] did back in the good old days
When is glendasaurus vinniebobjrrex due?


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

we're nuthin' but mature 'round these parts. here's a sample of a few of us enjoying the latest technology.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Paulie said:


> we're nuthin' but mature 'round these parts. here's a sample of a few of us enjoying the latest technology.


That’s home video of me parental units
Good times, good times


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

my mum & pop (they were from France)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

what a lovely couple! I saw their cousin at a hockey game recently. He calls himself "Cone-head."


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> Or we could just have bbq dinosaur for thanksgiving
> Just like my parents [fred and Wilma] did back in the good old days
> When is glendasaurus vinniebobjrrex due?


Very soon.
When your parents had BBQ Dinosaur, what wine did they pair it with?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Very soon.
> When your parents had BBQ Dinosaur, what wine did they pair it with?


Pinosaurus noir from the bronze region


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Paulie said:


> my mum & pop (they were from France)



Parental units
Very good







This is mi mum after her nightly bottle of vodka
Bonus points if @glenda can tell me where this pic was taken


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

What is maturity


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Quora and the Medium are excellent. However, the Medium requires payment. And Reddit is awesome also! The age of average posters there is questionable, but the average posts are insightful, given the topic at hand.

I like Quora as a happy medium.


----------

